# Vintage little people barn WWYD



## GreenGranolaMama (Jul 15, 2009)

Hey Mamas, hope I posted this in the correct place... so we were given a really sweet little people barn (the one that 'moos' when you open the barn door) and a few of the animals and people that go with it. I checked on the back and it was made in 1967 (so wowza it's totally 43 years older than my DS!) DH and I really like it because we both had similar play sets growing up : ) so we were going to save it and give it to DS for his farm themed 2nd birthday.

But then we got thinking last night.... do you think it's safe? Would you be concerned with lead in the paints and plastics? Would you let your LO play with it? DS still mouths some of his toys (very rarely) and it's in excellent condition, so no chipping paint on the painted parts or anything like that.


----------



## Dandelionkid (Mar 6, 2007)

I would think it would be safer than todays toys-weren't they made in North America back then? I love the older toys- they seem so high quality.


----------



## Owen'nZoe (Sep 7, 2005)

I, too, would keep it and let the kids play with it. I suppose lead paint could be an issue, but it seems that is a huge issue with a lot of new toys - even ones you'd expect to be safe later end up being recalled.

Also, my kids have not been fans of new FP Little People sets, but they have enjoyed playing with the vintage ones. I think there is something very appealing about the old sets that unfortunately has been lost.


----------



## rcr (Jul 29, 2008)

My mom kept all my old toys (she was pack-rat), and I gave them to DS, including that little people barn that you are talking about (and a ton of other little people stuff). DS loves them and plays with them all the time. Yea, I would totally give it to your LO.


----------



## tzs (Aug 4, 2009)

oh my gawsh...send them over here if you don;t want them. i just personally don't like the new little people and in my dreams we would have a vintage little people collection. they sell for big buck though.


----------



## justKate (Jun 10, 2008)

I have that barn too! Do you have the silo that goes with it?! My DD (2 years old) plays with it at Grandma's house. My only concern (when she was smaller) was the fact that the people are smaller. I think they may have been recalled in Canada due to the potential choking hazard, but they definitely have not been recalled in the U.S., FWIW. I think they're fine.

do you have animals too? I love the way their legs and tails move....


----------



## Lisa1970 (Jan 18, 2009)

Back in those days, they were made so much better. I would happily let my child have it.


----------



## tea_time (Oct 11, 2010)

I've been collecting Vintage FPLP sets for my daughter since she was 1. When she was 1-2 I kept an eye on her to make sure she didn't put the little pieces in her mouth, but otherwise I wasn't worried. We have quite a few of the sets now (Craigslist is a great place to find them for cheap) and I love how they look. We don't have any of the new FPLP.  I've also collected other vintage toys and books for her. I prefer them to the newfangled ones.


----------



## GreenGranolaMama (Jul 15, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tzs*
> 
> oh my gawsh...send them over here if you don;t want them. i just personally don't like the new little people and in my dreams we would have a vintage little people collection. they sell for big buck though.


I know right, it's wild how expensive they are! We were shopping at an antique shop last summer and came across one of the barns (before we were given this one) without any of the animals and stuff and I carried it around with the intention of buying it... until I noticed they were asking $50 for it!!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dandelionkid*
> 
> I would think it would be safer than todays toys-weren't they made in North America back then? I love the older toys- they seem so high quality.


You are totally right- I looked and it was made in the USA, pretty sweet : )

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Owen'nZoe*
> 
> I, too, would keep it and let the kids play with it. I suppose lead paint could be an issue, but it seems that is a huge issue with a lot of new toys - even ones you'd expect to be safe later end up being recalled.
> 
> Also, my kids have not been fans of new FP Little People sets, but they have enjoyed playing with the vintage ones. I think there is something very appealing about the old sets that unfortunately has been lost.


I agree, my little dude has the new little people tractor and some of the characters that goes along with it- it drives me crazy because it plays music so it lives at my Moms house for him to play with there. I love the simplicity of the older sets/ older style toys in general : )


----------



## Lisa1970 (Jan 18, 2009)

Definitely do not use it! Mail it all to me immediately so you do not feel tempted. I will do the sacrifice of taking it all off your hands...send it all.

LOL ... j/k


----------



## DaMama (Feb 10, 2005)

The Little People sets were changed because the Little People are choking hazards. I played with them growing up (my dad worked with Fisher-Price so he was always bringing home their toys!) and of course never had a problem. But I can totally see how a child could choke on one of the people if they mouth it - especially the smaller little people. Otherwise I think the sets would be totally safe. They were really constructed well and so creative and fun.

Personally, I wouldn't let me 2 1/2 year old play with the old little people unsupervised yet, because she'll occasionally put things in her mouth still and I'm just a worry wort, but if you feel your son is ready to handle it safely then I don't think there should be a problem. Especially if you are able to keep an eye on him.

Oh, and when I was in High School my parents gave away all the FP toys. A HUGE box of little people, a town, cars, that A-frame house, etc. How I wish I had those now!


----------



## theresa1 (Nov 15, 2007)

Some older usa made toys have lead. We had a old, little people airplane, full of lead. You can test the surface with a simple lead tester kit from home depot, or other hardware stores.


----------



## GreenGranolaMama (Jul 15, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theresa1*
> 
> Some older usa made toys have lead. We had a old, little people airplane, full of lead. You can test the surface with a simple lead tester kit from home depot, or other hardware stores.


Bummer! Lead in US made toys is a definite possibility, I mean people painted their entire houses with lead based paint, right? I know this is a long shot, but would you happen to know when it was made?


----------



## elus0814 (Sep 21, 2009)

I would use it, if you're worries about lead paint you could get a kit to test for it.


----------



## Lisa1970 (Jan 18, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elus0814*
> 
> I would use it, if you're worries about lead paint you could get a kit to test for it.


Elus..I STILL love the kitty in your picture. I think I told you that before, but just wanted to say again because it makes me smile every time.


----------



## RAHinDallas (Sep 25, 2014)

*Choking hazard if made before 1991*

No. Not safe! FP changed size of Little People in 1991 ... from 2cm to 3cm diameter ... due to 7 choking deaths of young children. In 2010, Canada released this warning after a child died due to choking on a vintage Little People figure: http://www.cbc.ca/news/old-fisher-price-little-people-pose-hazard-1.909535.


----------

